# LCD Replacement not working



## iTouch1989 (Mar 7, 2017)

Hey,

Hoping someone can help me...

Need to replace my iPad mini LCD as the old one is cracked. I have got the new LCD and digitizer.
Here is what I did:

Unplugged the battery from the board,
Used the plastic tool to remove the ribbon for the LCD and digitizer,
Clipped on the new LCD and digitizer and then attached the battery again
Tried to turn the iPad on and it didnt work!!!

If I plug the old LCD in even though its broken I can see the colours in the background!!!

They are genuine parts and the only difference I can see is the numbers on the ribbons.

The original ribbon has these numbers
821-1536-A
0913306IF 

The replacement is 
821-1805-03
IF 32143687

Can someone please help?

Thanks.


----------



## MartyF81 (Jan 23, 2013)

They are not the same screen.

From I can find: 

821-1536-A is for an iPad Mini Generation 1 (Non-Retina Display).
821-1805-03 if for an iPad Mini Generation 2. (Retina Display).


----------



## iTouch1989 (Mar 7, 2017)

Hi

Thanks for your reply. I've now got the correct LCD and replaced it. All pins are in fine. However the screen isn't turning on. The PC and iTunes recognises it but it's just a black screen. 

Any ideas?


----------

